# Canon abandoned EOS M?



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 30, 2013)

Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2013)

Unlikely. First, the 11-22 decision was Canon USA, not Canon HQ. 

More likely, the price drop is to get people to buy into the system. The 11-22 launch delay in the US may be to make a bigger splash with the M2.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?



It's just my guess, but I think that the EOS-M was supposed to have a dual-pixel sensor in it and with the long development times the camera and lenses were ready way before dual-pixel technology, so the EOS-M was put out as-is to get some people started buying lenses.... slap in a 70D sensor and the EOS-M can compete with any of the other mirrorless cameras...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?
> ...


I agree that a M2 with 70D sensor could give new impetus to the system M. However it is strange that Canon takes so long to release M2, when most of the technology is already available. Worse still is the weak support EF-M lenses. As a comparison, Sony already offers more lenses for NEX, but offers few lenses for Alpha full frame DSLR. This explains the Sony NEX leadership in its market segment, and the failure of Sony Alpha full frame DSLR, until now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2013)

"_If you build it, they will come._"

Canon was in a pickle/Catch 22. Slow M sales meaning a small user base, meaning low incentive to develop EF-M lenses, meaning slow M sales. 

That's what I meant about the price drop to spur system uptake.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_If you build it, they will come._"
> 
> Canon was in a pickle/Catch 22. Slow M sales meaning a small user base, meaning low incentive to develop EF-M lenses, meaning slow M sales.
> 
> That's what I meant about the price drop to spur system uptake.


The danger is getting into a vicious cycle, which does not sell well because there is no variety of lenses, and throws no new lenses because they do not sell well. The only solution would be sold cheaply to win users? What is the future of M sistem, which depends on lens adapter, stealing the advantage of size and weight?


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > "_If you build it, they will come._"
> ...



The M "System" does not require a lens adapter. EF-M lenses are natively designed for EOS-M cameras, no adapter necessary. The vicious cycle can easily be broken by getting people to buy in, and that is easy enough to do with a price drop. Once people have the available parts, they will inevitably want more...more lenses, better bodies, etc. Canon just has to get through the cycle, and they'll be fine. EOS-M isn't going anywhere, and, for that matter, neither are it's sales performance unique...Nikon and Sony both have had some trouble with getting mirrorless sales to pick up...2012 was not a kind year to the mirrorless market (particularly Nikon's...their stock value is down over 23% this year, biggest looser in their index.) 

If you ask me, mirrorless (at least as a market takeover product) is a little ahead of its time. On top of that, just like DSLRs, they are feeling the effects of market and economic factors. A downer global economy, and that's what we still have, stock market gains are largely smoke and mirrors. While more jobs may have been created "in general", across the board people are making less money, many significantly less. So while we may be having a working force recovery, people don't have any more disposable income to spend on things like cameras than they did before...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> What is the future of M sistem, which depends on lens adapter, stealing the advantage of size and weight?



Probably reasonably bright. Canon has strong R&D and good market position. They've got a standard zoom, a not-too-wide prime, and an ultrawide zoom. All have good optical quality and a nice build/finish. They're mainly missing a short telezoom (50-135 or 50-150, f/4.5-5.6), and perhaps a short tele fast prime (maybe 85/2.8). Yes, there are other possibilities - but many wouldn't benefit much from shorter flange focal distance (e.g., an EF-M 17-55/2.8 wouldn't be much smaller than the adapted EF-S version).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 1, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?
> ...


As I do not live in USA , you could say that I do not care what Canon decides to sell there. But the truth is that the largest consumer market on the planet is a reference for the rest of the world yet. It turns out that in many countries , Canon officially distributes only a small part of their products , and most consumers need to buy " illegal importers ." Believe me when I say that in my country of 200 million people there is no camera store that has in stock "Canon 60DA" or accessories such as "Canon Angle Finder C".  Even a prosaic original lens hood is very difficult to find without resorting to illegal importers . :-[ It turns out that these illegal importers buy in USA to resell (with exorbitant profit) .  If a product is not for sale in USA , it is not available in hundreds of countries. In practice , the U.S. market supplies many other countries , and if something is not sold there , will never reach the hands of most consumers.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 1, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?



The EOS-M has not been abandoned, it has yet to start.

It has been launched as a "me too" product. Its best selling point is the Canon branding. 

Mind you, an APS-C sized sensor offers better long-term appeal than, say, the 1" sensor adopted by Nikon. At the current price it is actually a decent value for money. But without compelling bodies and lenses it's not going anywhere. Can't compete with the Fuji or NEX systems.


----------



## noncho (Dec 2, 2013)

.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 26, 2013)

It takes a long time to paste eagle feathers on a turkey.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2013)

Mirrorless sales are tanking in the US and Europe, but doing great in Asia. Canon is undecided about sinking a ton of $$ into new models to sell in the US/Europe.
I suspect that they will offer a high end model that appeals to enthusiasts, but are waiting for better financial times. Canon is very conservative and it has paid off for them, while others are losing money, they are still profitable. When the time is right to sell one for a profit, it will appear.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 4, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Considering the enormous price drop, the non-release of EF-M 11-22 in the USA, and EF-M 22mm discontinued in BH site, it seems to me that the EOS-M system will be abandoned soon. What do you think?



I heard some information that Canon is switching more and more to robotic assembly of cameras - perhaps they proceed with that process to be much more flexible in the future.

Perhaps Canon company tries to implement production technologies to be flexible in terms of camera variations and scale of production before it tries the next "adventure" with a new model? The original EOS M suffered from the combination of a high price and not enough "features" for it's price. So it might be a good idea to add an EVF with "tiny" effort just by reprogramming the production line ...

For me, I like the existing EOS M with the standard zoom and it has replaced my S95. It is not as pocketable, but IQ is much better and it allows me to use my trusted FD 1.4 50mm S.S.C. lens.

EDIT: So I am shure that Canon will develop the EOS M line furthermore but I do not expect an EF-M 2.8 300mm - I see room for compact EF-M lenses between 10 and 150mm which harmonize with the small footprint of the EOS M. E.g. a compact EF-M 2.8 10mm with very good IQ would be a dream!


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 4, 2014)

Sonyalpharumors.com has recently posted a link to the top-selling mirrorless and DSLR cameras in Japan http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/2013-sales-sony-nex-5r-is-the-most-sold-mirrorless-camera-in-japan/

According to this link, Canon EOS-M is the second top-selling mirrorless camera in Japan. I know it's not worldwide but anyway, it seems that Japanese like it. 

Another interesting thing is that EOS Kiss X5 (T3i) is the top-selling DSLR in Japan.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 4, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Sonyalpharumors.com has recently posted a link to the top-selling mirrorless and DSLR cameras in Japan http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/2013-sales-sony-nex-5r-is-the-most-sold-mirrorless-camera-in-japan/
> 
> According to this link, Canon EOS-M is the second top-selling mirrorless camera in Japan. I know it's not worldwide but anyway, it seems that Japanese like it.
> 
> Another interesting thing is that EOS Kiss X5 (T3i) is the top-selling DSLR in Japan.


Actually the Japanese consumer market has different preferences of most countries. ??? I wondered if the price of EOS M also plummeted in Japan, boosting sales. : Another surprise is the fact T3i (Kiss X5) is the biggest selling SLR in Japan.


----------



## ecka (Jan 4, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Sonyalpharumors.com has recently posted a link to the top-selling mirrorless and DSLR cameras in Japan http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/2013-sales-sony-nex-5r-is-the-most-sold-mirrorless-camera-in-japan/
> ...



Canon's single EOS M body gets 9.2%, while Panasonic's 10 (ish) bodies are getting only 11.5%?


----------



## Zv (Jan 5, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Sonyalpharumors.com has recently posted a link to the top-selling mirrorless and DSLR cameras in Japan http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/2013-sales-sony-nex-5r-is-the-most-sold-mirrorless-camera-in-japan/
> ...



Yes it did. The price dropped to the same as the US. I got mine for ¥31,000 and a few days later on amazon.jp it dropped another thousand making it very close to $300. It's gone back up slightly now but still relatively cheap. 

Also I see rebel XXXD series cameras everywhere I go. Everyone and their auntie seemed to have one around their neck when I was in Malaysia, all tourists of course. I saw the odd Nikon camera. 

In Japan I see a fair amount of both Nikon and Canon at festivals and events. 

In all my travels I think I saw two EOS M cameras. I don't know anyone else that has one which is a shame really as I think this little guy is amazing. For places where my 5D2 & 24-105 was too obvious (night market, streets, crowded spaces etc) the M was a blessing. I'm getting used to it now and I'm even considering to take only the M on my next trip. It sucks carrying several Kg of camara gear around airports, buses, taxis and hotels. No matter how strong you are it's a hassle. And then you've got to keep it safe from thieves! 

I had my iPad and although I could upload pics via a cable I would have pref wifi. I think the M2 is exactly the kind of camera I need (though I'm gonna wait) to make my travel and share workflow stress free and fun. The only other option would be to use my iPhone, takes great pics but lacks useability and features. I love that the M has full DSLR features. Been doing some long exposure stuff at night and it's s lot of fun. You can quicky move location and view and no one takes much notice. This thing rocks and what Canon need to do is market it better.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mirrorless sales are tanking in the US and Europe, but doing great in Asia. Canon is undecided about sinking a ton of $$ into new models to sell in the US/Europe.
> I suspect that they will offer a high end model that appeals to enthusiasts, but are waiting for better financial times. Canon is very conservative and it has paid off for them, while others are losing money, they are still profitable. When the time is right to sell one for a profit, it will appear.



I saw a lot of Japanese tourists when I was on holiday in Turkey last year. Many of them carried a Sony NEX, and of course there were DSLR's too. I can't recall there being many EOS-M's though.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 5, 2014)

ecka said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ksagomonyants said:
> ...



In the Netherlands, the Nikon-1 is a hot seller


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 5, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Then we have the solution for Canon and Nikon ending inventory of mirrorless cameras: ??? Canon sends all their stock of M for Japan, while Nikon sends all of its stock of "1" to the Netherlands.


----------

